# How to install Virtual PC into a Mac?



## teetrinity27 (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi, 

My friend has a Mac. She just received a Windows XP cd and wants to install Virtual PC onto her Mac. How do we do that?

TIA


----------



## Endemix (Aug 10, 2005)

First you need to purchase virtual pc... insert the disc in to your mac and launch the installer.

More info...
http://www.apple.com/macosx/applications/virtualpc/


----------



## teetrinity27 (Apr 22, 2004)

thanks i'll bookmark this for her. We'll probably be back with lots of questions.

First being I thought you can extract Virtual PC from a windows xp cd/dvd?


----------



## Endemix (Aug 10, 2005)

You need to buy it...

http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APPLE/WebObjects/AppleStore.woa/wo/0.RSLID?find=virtual+pc


----------

